
Ask HN: Can someone do a write up on how to properly use a VPN - samstave
Can someone, like ryan lackey, please do a write up on how to secure yourself across all devices and social media?
======
db48x
Just so that you know, HN is the worst possible place to ask general
questions.

But I'm more curious to know why you think a VPN will keep you "secure" on
social media? All a VPN does is change your ip address; what threat do you
think that protects you from? Social networking is for learning about people
based on their behavior, and then showing ads to them. That primarily means
the content, frequency, and nature of people's interactions with other people
and with content such as videos and articles. Your ip address is irrelevant to
all of that.

~~~
gus_massa
Also, assume the VPN is logging your activity, even if they say they don't log
your activity:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23876146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23876146)

------
evgen
Try /r/VPN, /r/privacy, and search into HN posts over the past year related to
endpoint security (start with anything that has 'security' in the title and
filter from there.)

Securing your devices is one thing, security your connectivity and
communication channels is another, and opsec as it relates to social media is
another. There are better forums for this and most of the data is already out
there if you look for it.

------
ev1
The most blatant thing is to never install their applications, extensions, or
any native code.

It immediately blows through your VPN.

